# Motherboard Question



## ukbsktbll (Oct 9, 2003)

I initially was planning on my next build to be a gaming PC but it seems at this time I may not have the time to play and my Xbox One will be plenty sufficient. So with that in mine is it possible to get a MB w onboard graphics and in the future I could buy a graphics card for it? I also assume going w onboard video would be cheaper?

Also I have an Geforce 8800gt if that is better than onboard video. Thanks


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

Every ATX/mATX motherboard, including those with onboard graphics, have at least one PCI-E x16 slot. You always have the option to use the PC with integrated graphics and add a discrete card at a later date. Just allow for the extra power requirement when choosing a power supply.

The 8800GT will be stronger than the integrated graphics. It will also use much more power and be louder.


----------



## ukbsktbll (Oct 9, 2003)

So if I am not concerned with improved graphics I could just use the 8800 gt I already have. Just looking at ways to save money


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

If that cards meets your requirements, then yes, you can use that card. The only reason to replace it is if it doesn't meet your usage requirements or it fails.


----------



## ukbsktbll (Oct 9, 2003)

thanks


----------

